

Navy looking for "expertise, capabilities...experience in...cardiac pacemakers" - samstave
https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&tab=core&id=409766e701ae3fd763ca82bae7ae05d2&_cview=0

======
segacontroller
Barnaby?

